# Need ATX cabinet with a budget of Max 2000



## Ronnie11 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey, so i need a cabinet for my dad's computer which has gone kaput.The existing cabinet's power button all have broken down and unable to fix it.It was a local cabinet.The system in it is one of the AMD(AM3) systems.I am looking for an ATX cabinet to be future proof.I am looking for a good quality cabinet which will last a period of 5 years minimum.The specs of that comp is not for gaming.So not looking for some extreme gaming cabinets.So pls help out guys.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

nzxt gamma at 2.3k is the best bet.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 9, 2013)

hmm most of the online portals like primeabgb and theitwares show the price to be 2500...At this price..isn't one of antec cabinets better?

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php/nzxt-gamma-mid-tower-black-interior-chassis.html

*theitwares.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=1_65&product_id=128


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 9, 2013)

almost every pc component online shopping site adds ~500 as shipping charges for cabinets for delivery outside the city in which these sites showrooms are located.haven't checked the shipping rates of general shopping sites like infibeam,snapdeal,flipkart etc but then they have a very limited models available.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 9, 2013)

+1 for nzxt gamma.

the antec x1 is also available for same price but it lacks cable management (if iam not wrong)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 9, 2013)

oh ok..i presumed that was the case with FK etc but didn't know primeabgb were doing this as well..

itwares shows 500 separate for shipping on cabinets.So in that case its going above 3000..Anyways i will be picking myself up.

also any other options to nzxt gamma or is this the best available at this price?Any CM/Antec ones too?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> oh ok..i presumed that was the case with FK etc but didn't know primeabgb were doing this as well..
> 
> itwares shows 500 separate for shipping on cabinets.So in that case its going above 3000..Anyways i will be picking myself up.
> 
> also any other options to nzxt gamma or is this the best available at this price?Any CM/Antec ones too?



cm/antec lacks cable management at this price point. look no further than gamma.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2013)

Get NZXT Beta Evo Or Gamma.If you want to send a bit extra for better then there Bitfenix Merc Alpha at around Rs 2750...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you guys for the help..truly appreciated

damn..is this cabinet gamma going out of production or something..its getting hard to find it in stock in mumbai...


----------

